# Poor Mads is sick again



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh no!!! I've felt your pain!!!! I wish they would leave I edibles alone. Lots of love and get well wishes from Missy&Ash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! I have this feeling she will be fine without surgery; she did eat a hole through our dining room wall that time and was okay (after a day of vomiting). But also, she loooooves our vet, partially due to her partiality to men and also due to her love of pill pockets. I told him, she'll eat de-worming tablets from my hand because don't forget, she also eats dirt! But Maddy does love her some pill pockets


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I wish mine liked the pockets. It would make things so much easier. Will that plastic even show up on any kind of imaging study?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby, I hope she is ok and won't need surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my Gosh!!! I hope she'll be okay! Poor Maddy's tummy! What in heavens makes these silly dogs eat the oddest things?!!!!! I guess I should be glad Molly only eats digestable stuff, like cat poop and paper napkins...............sighhhhh


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh heavens you have my sympathy!

You have to wonder what goes through their fuzzy little brains sometimes, don't you??? I mean what is there about a DVD that equals WOW Gotta Eat It???

Hope Maddy will be fine without surgery, keep us posted :hug:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that...hope she does fine without surgery too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry to heR the news. I hope all goes well at the vet. Maybe this time she'll learn a lesson. Poodle vibes going to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Oh she ate a DVD case, with a dvd in it this time. She is in the vet hospital, waiting to see if they do surgery in the morning or not. *Why is it so fun to eat inedible junk?????* Poor little beggar. We all miss her so much.


Poor thing, I hope she's ok.

What I don't understand is they can make the connection between being sick and barfing in the car and not liking the car and never want to be in the car again. But they'll eat stuff that makes them sick and they keep on eating stuff that makes them sick again and again. The dog brain is a complicated little organ.

Rick


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a feeling she'll pass it today; the vet palpated her tummy and could feel the big ball of chewed up plastic and is flushing her. I'm glad she is on an i.v. because she threw up so much, she must've been dehydrated.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Poor baby! I hope she's able to pass it without surgery! What goes through their goofy heads sometimes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dear oh dear, Maddy you are a naughty girl, just like my Lily in so many ways!

Think about all the bad stuff the dogs belonging to posters just in this thread have consumed: DVDs, rocks, garbage, poo, paper towels and napkins, Lily's personal fav my pre-washing undies, chocolate and other forbiddens off the counter! 

For the learning we would hope to have happen the dog has to get sick immediately to make the association. It is a one off experience that is most advantageous in learning not to eat poisons (which generally taste very bad and get an immediate vomit response). I would imagine that if you caught a dog in the act of eating something bad and it was safe to induce vomiting that giving ipecac or another emetic (like hydrogen peroxide) that might mimic that learning experience in a meaningful way.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for a positive outcome for maddy. the discomfort must be so awful. i feel for both of you.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, I hope this turns out ok for her and for you! I have never had a poodle that ate anything other than food -- well, maybe a little grass or something.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh she's home again, poor little mite. She's listless and lying on her bed looking at me like, "Make it better Mom!" I tried taking her outside to play with a ball, and I even took her to cat territory and petted the cats, then let her smell the cat hair on my hands, and cat kibble, to get her system going. (She's an incorrigible cat chaser.) She looked interested, but no cat chasing today. If she hasn't passed it by tomorrow, she's booked in for surgery, funny little monkey.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Wishing for the best for Maddy. My pups have consumed some strange things, but nothing that hard and crunchy. Beau slipped behind my computer when he was about a year old and chewed through my ether net wire while I was on line with tech support. He also decided to disconnect my paper shredder by chewing the plug off at about the same age. I'm glad to report he hasn't done anything like that since.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Checking in for more updates....hoping she passed everything and is now fine!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

No updates! She's still like a little robot Maddy; not eating, hardly drinking, just lying in one spot watching the world go by. It's very weird, let me tell you. We are so used to picking up every paper, every sock, every crumb. Now she just doesn't have the energy to wreak havoc, poor little sod. We miss her! If only she would poop!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor Maddy! I hope she can pass it. I will send her positive vibes!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ugh!! Did anything show up on X-ray? Did they try to get it via endoscopy? I would be afraid it would puncture the intestines/bowel of its sharp and jagged. I hope she passes it effortlessly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Dear oh dear, Maddy you are a naughty girl, just like my Lily in so many ways!
> 
> Think about all the bad stuff the dogs belonging to posters just in this thread have consumed: DVDs, rocks, garbage, poo, paper towels and napkins, Lily's personal fav my pre-washing undies, chocolate and other forbiddens off the counter!
> 
> For the learning we would hope to have happen the dog has to get sick immediately to make the association. It is a one off experience that is most advantageous in learning not to eat poisons (which generally taste very bad and get an immediate vomit response). I would imagine that if you caught a dog in the act of eating something bad and it was safe to induce vomiting that giving ipecac or another emetic (like hydrogen peroxide) that might mimic that learning experience in a meaningful way.


And magnets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Any news? Poor little Maddie. I hope she feels better soon, even if it means an op - that make-it-better-Mum look is heartbreaking, I know.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gak! This wait is bringing back memories of us with Pushkin's stones... It is sooooo stressful!

Sending big "just poop, will ya!" thoughts winging across the ocean :hug:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She did poop a little bit this morning, we were so happy to see that. I think it's been 3 days or longer since that happened last. Things are moving again. We'll talk to the vet when the office opens and see what he thinks.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Still waiting. We have such an excellent vet, he gave me his cell phone # even though he's on holidays. So we'll wait and see how she is feeling in the morning, and maybe take her to the nearest city for surgery. If she is feeling better, we'll wait for our awesome vet to get back from holidays with his family. Go Maddy! I know you can do it, beautiful girl. We're tough like bull, our family.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hope things are going okay with Maddy, been thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks; she just had surgery...I'm just waiting for a call now from the vet to see how it went. I'm glad it's resolved anyway. Soon i'll be asking for tips on how to keep her quiet while she recuperates


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww, poor Mads (and you!). Thanks for the update, let us know how she is when you know more and when you're up to it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Vet just called; she's out of surgery and doing fine. She's really bruised up so they're going to watch her carefully for the next while but she can come home Monday. Yay! I'm going to buy a LOT of bullies so she can get her chewing fun on something healthy! Guess I better call the other vet so he can enjoy his holiday and not worry about her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very glad to hear she came through the surgery fine. I don't envy you the prospect of trying to keep her quiet. I would have a very tough time of it with Lily and they are seemingly just so similar. Puzzle toys and games maybe?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry she ended up having to have surgery but glad she is now doing well! Was the mass still in her tummy or was it stuck in her intestines? Poor Maddy.............hope her recovery is non eventful!!!!!!! Keep us posted for sure!!!!!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm glad she's in recovery. Poor girlie. When Polly was supposed to be quiet after her spay (we were successful with that for about 3 days), I let her play with her treat toys a lot. That helped a bit. Sterilized bones with peanut butter inside helped too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

The mass was in her intestine; I know it's gambler's fallacy, but I feel like for all the horrible things she's eaten in her life, we finally paid the price but we still got off easy  I'll just be happy to have her home again.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Hope she makes a speedy recovery. Poor girlie. I'm glad this is finally come to an end. I bet you are so relieved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hoping she recovers soon, and learns her lesson not to eat wierd things! I am so lucky. The only non food things my spoo has eaten are sticks and grass. What is her diet? Mine is on raw.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for a speedy recovery without any complications. will the vet have her on a special diet during recovery, or is that not necessary?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad she's okay. Hope she recovers quickly. That had to be scary!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm glad they operated on her intestines for you. When Ash was sick from the magnets, the surgeon told me if the magnets had moved to the intestines, there was nothing they could do and they wouldn't recommend proceeding with surgery and suggested to let her cross the rainbow bridge.  thank goodness everything worked out. 

i prayed really hard for you that it wasn't in the intestine, but I see it was! And I'm so happy they fixed it and you didn't have to go through what I did with maybe not having a dog at the end of it. 

Ash was on a GI diet that she refused to eat, so I cooked all homemade food for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is doing well, and I hope she has an incident free convalescence. There seems to be an epidemic of poodles eating dangerously inedible objects this year!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh wow, so pleased to hear things went okay. I too am relieved for you that they operated on the intestine - my vets were very reluctant to do this with Pushkin.

I just wish I could convince myself that they actually could learn a lesson from it but I am pretty darned certain that Pushkin in no way related his bad tum and subsequent drama to the stones he ate a few days before! 

Maddy, Maddy, Maddy... *sigh*... what are we going to do with you??? You've got to stop scaring your Mom like this!! Now repeat after me... "Bully stick good! Plastic bad!"


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I don't know if she'll have to be on a special diet, the vet didn't say. Because she didn't eat for so long, I'm just glad she's in the hospital right now on an i.v. so she can get some nutrition. I guess I'll find out more Sunday or Monday as we get closer to when she can come home.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Thanks; she just had surgery...I'm just waiting for a call now from the vet to see how it went. I'm glad it's resolved anyway. Soon i'll be asking for tips on how to keep her quiet while she recuperates
> 
> Take away her cell phone and disable internet. Limit friends dropping by. Oh, and no DVD's, for obvious reasons...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleFoster and Manxcat, bravo for injecting a bit of humor. I'm sure it helped Indiana feel a bit brighter.

PoodlePaws and Manxcat, I think maybe the difference between Ash and Pushkin vs. Maddy being able to get through the surgery when your vets didn't want to do it at all has to do with Maddy being a spoo. Manxcat, of course, there are the other health issues too.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't know if she'll have to be on a special diet, the vet didn't say. Because she didn't eat for so long, I'm just glad she's in the hospital right now on an i.v. so she can get some nutrition. I guess I'll find out more Sunday or Monday as we get closer to when she can come home.


I have watched your posts/updates with such concern for you and Maddy!

I am so very glad she is through the surgery fine. I will keep hoping for her that she bounces back to her old self soon - and that she doesn't eat any more strange objects! 

Take care - I know you needed some relief and I hope that all is ok with Maddy as she recovers!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh okay, I wondered why the difference in approaches from the vet, too. Yes, those funny posts made me smile, thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, I think the size of the target area makes it a better prognosis to do in a spoo than a tpoo or mini. I hope she is doing well at the vet's today and that she is cooperative when she gets home. There was one time when Lily had missed a step running up onto our deck and she skidded about 25 feet across it before she came to a stop at the side of the house. She was very sore when she collected herself and got up. I was very concerned even though checking her over myself didn't seem to indicate any serious damage (other than to her pride) so I took her to the vet. Since he didn't find anything either but understands she is a performance dog he gave her IM tramadol while we were there and some of it for me to use at home orally to make her rest until everything was no longer sore. It made her pretty stoned and zonked out. Just a thought...for the first few days as long as vet says it won't interfere with her recovery.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll ask about that!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How scary, I hope she continues to heal, poor baby.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Good news! The vet just called and said Maddy ate and is bouncing around! After a little consult, the vets decided she should stay in hospital one more night and then we'll get her tomorrow. Yay! I can't believe she ate after all that invasive surgery, but she must feel a lot better, even being sore and medicated.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh that's amazingly great news!!! Dogs are incredible aren't they? I mean, can you imagine one of us having the surgery she's had and then being up and about and eating?? Me - I'd be doing the dying swan act for weeks!!!

Here's to a great homecoming tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Indiana said:


> Good news! The vet just called and said Maddy ate and is bouncing around! After a little consult, the vets decided she should stay in hospital one more night and then we'll get her tomorrow. Yay! I can't believe she ate after all that invasive surgery, but she must feel a lot better, even being sore and medicated.


That is wonderful your sweet Maddy was able to eat and will go home tomorrow. Maddy, please watch what you chew on, now!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow - that is good news. I am wondering, if she eats things like CD cases and CD's, does she get enough nice hard things to chew on?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kontiki said:


> Wow - that is good news. I am wondering, if she eats things like CD cases and CD's, does she get enough nice hard things to chew on?


Ya it's a continual challenge to provide enough chewing fun for that girl. Plus she is the investigative type; she looooves to find her own new fun chew things or take things apart.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy to hear that Maddy is doing so well!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Sun pm,Indiana, and I just discovered this thread from beginning to end while I'vebeen yacking on about batteries and you and Maddie had such an ordeal! I am so happy the surgery was successful and that Maddie is eating and you will have her home soon. 

Another amazing example of what a dog will eaat. What on earth would prompt a dog to chew up a CD case and swallow it (I assume she must have chewed it) and chew up and eat aDVD? 

You have been through an ordeal - all the best!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Constance said:


> Wow, Sun pm,Indiana, and I just discovered this thread from beginning to end while I'vebeen yacking on about batteries and you and Maddie had such an ordeal! I am so happy the surgery was successful and that Maddie is eating and you will have her home soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











No worries! Guess who just got home! She's so happy! So are we! By the way, I ordered this big, soft great memory foam convalescent bed for her...but I took her into the yard to go pee just now when we got her home and the first thing she wanted to do was run around and scold all the nesting birds to catch up all the harassing she missed while sick! Good thing she was on a leash; by the way, the vet said "no" to my request for tranquilizers so she can rest. There are SUPPOSEDLY doctors who prescribe too much meds...where are these doctors I'd like to know? I've never met any!! I wish they'd put their bad *ss names on a website just you know...for information!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well she looks very happy despite her cone of shame. I have another thought about how to keep her relaxed, maybe you could give her some Rescue Remedy. It doesn't really make them sleepy, but it might help to reduce her frustration at not being able to run free.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How has she been??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's awesome! Cone comes off tomorrow. She's not supposed to run around or jump for another week so that's the hardest challenge. However she likes being groomed so we are cuddling every evening and doing weird dry comb and scissor grooms. Because she was in a long lamb but got i.v.s in both front legs (with shaved patches) she is now in a Miami  and if memory serves, those cones are heck on neck hair, so I foresee a very short crest coming up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor Maddy! I just saw your post from all the way back in June... I am so glad she is ok!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear she is doing so well and extra cuddling and grooming sounds good for both of you


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya she's doing so well. We are well into trying to keep her calm because as soon as we took the cone off she turned into crazy dog, leaping over the couch and chairs in the living room, zooming around the dining room and living room. When we caught her, we put her on a leash, but she was just soooooooooo happy!!!!! She's such a beautiful little soul, I love her so much. I took her out into the back pasture on a leash and let her sniff around and scold all her usual nesting bird friends. I had cleaned up the property beforehand of every seed pod, poop and rock beforehand. Also we're not letting the other dogs out at the same time, just so they won't wrestle. Indy is very jealous, let me tell you! She is threatening to attack every time she's loose, just because she's feeling threatened and insecure and scared of the cone, so that will take some managing also. But all in all, everything is going amazingly. We're all very happy! Thanks for your kind thoughts, it meant a lot!!!!! You all know what I mean, no one knows what our dogs mean to us except we on the PF


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

SO glad she is healed and gone back to happy health!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor dog! I really hope she doesn't need surgery and is home soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if she is recovering faster than you are! I do hope Indie's anxiety eases once the strange look (and smells, no doubt) are gone, and she recognises Maddie as herself again. 

Has there ever been any research into chewing inedible objects and pica, I wonder? Anecdotally, I reckon my dogs are far less keen to eat herbivore poo when they are getting regular meals of green tripe. I have sometimes wondered if the urge to chew objects of a certain consistency (crunch plastic, rubbery flexes, etc) may be linked to a need for the nutrients in foodstuffs with a similar mouth feel. There again, it is more likely just for fun - I can't think of a food with the consistency of rocks, which are unfortunately a favourite with many dogs!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes its an interesting question; she is actually quite particular in what she eats and doesn't like a lot of foods. But she has always been a chewer. I get them a variety of toys and chewies, and she has slowed down some since she was a pup.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Indiana - glad she is doing well!


----------

